

Ask HN: Good Canadian hosting providers? - jd007

We are currently hosted on AWS (US-East), and recently one of our new Canadian clients have the requirement to be hosted in Canada (for legal reasons).<p>I looked around and found a few options, notably iWeb and Netelligent, but was wondering if anybody has any other good suggestion? Also if you&#x27;ve used iWeb or Netelligent before, could you share some of your experiences?<p>We are looking for server hosting for web services and websites, both dedicated and virtual could work.<p>Thanks!
======
thekonqueror
I used iWeb for almost a year in 2010. Never had any issues with outage,
network performance. Later switched to OVH Canada for lower costs, but I would
pick iWeb over OVH if cost wasn't a concern.

